

How to draw a straight line - quchen
http://kmoddl.library.cornell.edu/tutorials/04/

======
quchen
Here is a website with videos of straight line linkages:

[http://web.mat.bham.ac.uk/C.J.Sangwin/howroundcom/straightli...](http://web.mat.bham.ac.uk/C.J.Sangwin/howroundcom/straightline/exact.html)

